# tip: add a laser alignment to your embroidery machine



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Or lasers for that matter. Our Barudan came with a laser and if you don't have one I'd highly recommend adding one to your machine. Tracing is so much easier when you can see exactly where it will be sewing.

Also, if we've made a mistake and have to remove stitches and go back and attempt to fix an error the laser will allow us to go back to the exact spot.

We've also had to unhoop before and rehoop. With the laser and tracing we've gotten the final portion of the design to almost exactly line up with what was embroidered prior to us needing to unhoop. We could tell the difference but I doubt the customer would ever notice.


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

What's the cost?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Do you mean laser alignment light? That is a handy thing to have. Wish I had it on my Barudan.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anyone seen an aftermarket laser alignment attachment for, shall we say, venerable embroidery machines?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

ecampbell said:


> Has anyone seen an aftermarket laser alignment attachment for, shall we say, venerable embroidery machines?


I bought one 2 or 3 years ago but I don't remember who I got it from. It didn't really work for me like I thought it would and it quit working completely after about a year.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

The name of the company that sells them as an aftermarket add-on to embroidery machines is Laser Targeting Systems (www.lasertargetingsystems.com). They also have a lot of distributors that can get them for you as well. I believe the cost is around $95.00 - but don't hold me to that.

A little history. I used to do consulting for LTS and about 4 years ago an embroidery in the Lakeland, FL area that owned a Reniassance embroidery machine wanted us to create a spot laser for him. So the owner of LTS created a single control panel that you could hook up one of three different types of lasers (spot, line or crosshair). The single control panel setup became one of the most popular laser setups that was being sold. I know people that use single control panels on screen printing presses, heat presses, pad printing machines and other equipment. The spot tracing laser became so popular that a lot of the embroidery manufacturers started building them into their equipment.

Hope this information helps.

Mark


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

As I said the laser on ours is adjusted to show where the needle will enter the garmennt. Can't imagine life without it.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, you can buy a laser pointer that has magnetic base and it will attach to the underside of the upperpart of the emobroidery machine and you can focus it on the needle hole. I got mine originally from MIM industries. They sold out to The PAS Store - Your One Stop Shop & One Stop Solution They don't show them on the website, but they might carry them.

It does appear that the Hirsch International (Tajima) store has them. 041SPU EMBROIDERY SPOT LENS TRACE LASER - Hirsch

I can't verify it is the magnetic one, but you can contact them and see.


----------

